# First heat - when does it end?!



## Ane Cecilie Remvig (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi!
My V started her first heat around the 10.th of August. She has now stopped bleeding and less swollen but vulva is still more than double sixe than before heat and her **** are really swollen. Like little lumps are hidinging underneath all of her ****.

Is that normal?

And will she be fertile as long as she’s swollen or how do I assess that she is okay to go to doggy park again?

We are not ready for babies yet 😉


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It takes everything a while to go back to normal, after the heat is over. Most heats are over by 3 weeks, but give it a full month just to be on the safe side.
As some dogs have a little shorter heat cycle, while others can last a little longer.


----------

